# Rock n Roll Hall of Fame Nominees



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I just saw the list of Rock n Roll Hall of Fame nominees and I am amazed that some of these are still not in the Hall.

1. The Cars: I'm a big fan. I think that they wrote many great songs on great albums. The songs, vocals and musicianship are all first-rate. Truly one of the better bands.

2. J. Geils Band: Are you kidding me? This is an upper-tier band. They are the epitome of Classic Rock. And, if you ever saw them live, you know that they are as good as it gets live.

3. Steppenwolf: Maybe yes, maybe no. But I really like them. I think that they were trailblazers and definitely a group that is worthy of this distinction.

4. The Zombies: Another maybe yes, maybe no. But in my mind, they were a superb group that should have been in the Hall long ago.

5. Yes: Yes is not in the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame? I don't think that there are many bands more talented or wrote better music than Yes. This is absolutely amazing and a travesty that Yes is still outside the Hall.

There may be others in the recent list that deserve to be included. But I just feel that these five groups should be included. But, even more than that, they have been around for a long time. What was the holdup on putting them in before now?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice list - does only one act get in? I'm considering having a bet with William Hill or Ladbrokes that my beloved Grand Funk Railroad will get in before I shuffle off my mortal coil. I should get quite long odds even if I live to be 120.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Pearl Jam and Tupac just got nominated. Not sure why Tupac would be in the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame but their process for electing artists is weird.
Maybe one day Beethoven and Mozart will be in the RNR Hall of Fame.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm surprised that Yes and Steppenwolf are not already there (no disrespect to the other nominees).

Recently I bought _Odessey and Oracle_ by The Zombies and I agree that they were a very fine band.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't remember where I read this (pretty sure it was on the Internet somewhere) but someone ran through just how people were nominated and then selected for the Rock Hall of Fame. It evidently is controlled by a clique of insider critics and record company/music industry execs, so if you're not wired in right, forget about it. Prog groups are anathema, as are massively popular Pop groups (Journey, for example), or if you had the wrong record company. Jefferson Airplane was kept out so long that it caused many to question just what was going on. Yet Ronnie Spector was voted in years ago, for no possible reason that I can think of, other than a few tunes with the Ronettes. But with the recent inductions of Rush and Heart, and even Yes, perhaps change is coming.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Nice list - does only one act get in? I'm considering having a bet with William Hill or Ladbrokes that my beloved Grand Funk Railroad will get in before I shuffle off my mortal coil. I should get quite long odds even if I live to be 120.


They can induct more than one. Usually they do induct several each year.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

We should start our own Rock & Roll hall of fame, free from commercial influence and bias of any kind, just as long as Zappa get in our one- oh and Spinal Tap too. Sounds like Harry Shearer could use some help.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We should start our own Rock & Roll hall of fame, free from commercial influence and bias of any kind, just as long as Zappa get in our one- oh and Spinal Tap too. Sounds like Harry Shearer could use some help.............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes aren't in the RRHoF because Yes's Music Didn't really Exist, It Was All made by computer- plus they have not paid enough to the committee to get one..............


----------

